# P&O ferries Dover



## M1188 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have just heard that P&O are building 2 new ferries for the Dover routes. They are to be built in Finland, and to be delivered in 2010, and are to be the largest on this route. Anyone got anymore info on this?


----------

